# Website greift auf Diskettenlaufwerk zu!



## suntrop (31. Oktober 2002)

Die Website Livin´Lounge versucht bei mir immer auf mein Diskettenlaufwerk
zuzugreifen.

1.) Kann mal einer nachsehen ob das bei euch auch so ist?

2.) Was soll das denn bringen? Wieso sollte eine Website
    auf Laufwerk A/B zugreifen?

3.) Nicht das ich vor habe auch so etwas zu machen, aber wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Christoph (31. Oktober 2002)

bei mir ebenfalls.

was das bringen soll ist mir auch ein rätsel


----------



## nouser (31. Oktober 2002)

*...*

jau bei mir auch!

aber was das soll??? da hab ich auch kein plan!


----------



## tefla (31. Oktober 2002)

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="file:///A|/livin%20longue/internet/hg.css" type="text/css">
```

des rätsels lösung 


entweder super geheimes stylesheet was nur ausgewählte leute auf diskette haben

oda einfach n fehler des autors !!! (Frontpage?)


----------



## RedZack (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von suntrop _
> *Die Website Livin´Lounge versucht bei mir immer auf mein Diskettenlaufwerk
> zuzugreifen.
> 
> ...



was dahinter steckt hat tefla ja schon aufgeklärt  und wie das funktioniert ist schnell gesagt. bei den meisten leuten heisst das diskettenlaufwerk A: und einfach nen link darauf. genau das gleiche wenn du auf einer webseite deinen festplatteninhalt in nem frame siehst


----------

